# Got my 318 yesterday.



## jpsb (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, I am new to tractors. But after researching (this forum was a great help) I homed in on a 318-420. Yesterday I got lucky (I hope) and found a 318 that was just traded in and got it for $700.00. Dealer said that if they cleaned it up it would go for $1500.00 to $2000.00. But I could pick it up right now for $700.00 so I jumped. 

I was a scary 85 mile ride home with the 318 in the back of my little Chevy s10! But I made it. 

Tractor looks good, very little surface rust. Almost brand new 50 deck. Hour meter says 608 hours. Engine runs ruff and smokes at start up. My small engine guy says it's fine just needs a cleaning and tune up. Serial number is M00318X288615.

I bought this machine to mow, till and do light dirt work. My little town San Leon Tx, got hit very hard by hurrincane Ike and there are tons of little jobs (including my yard) that need doing. I intend to get a loader for it and a tiller, but first I need to get the engine running well. 

Any advice in things to watch out for or things to do would be great. I will post a picture of it when I figure out how to post pictures. (Right now I can't even look at pics posted by others for some stange reason.)

Anyway, many thanks to posters on this forum, because of you I am now a 318 owner. 

jim s


----------



## jpsb (Feb 26, 2009)

*jd 318, help needed*

Day two, trying to figure out why engine is running ruff, particually at higher RPMs. Cleaned up air intake system, and put in new air filter. Dranged old gas and filled tank with fresh super plus (93 octane). Still running very ruff, I do not like the way the fuel pump is behaving, seems sporatic and the fuel filter is never more then half to one third full. I was going to take it off and the check the pump vacum line, but I can't! 

What's more I don't think I will be able to change the oil filter either. I can't figure out how to get sheet medal protecting the engine off so I can look at the stuff (vacum line, oil filter) behind it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks

jim s


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I had a 322 and you lift the hood and remove the 10mm bolt near the dash and pull that end away from the tractor the other end is tucked behind the radiator. Mine had a strip of foam weather strip on the grill end to protect the paint and stop rattles. I think they are similar.

As for the running rough I am not a expert but you need four things to make a engine run. Air, fuel, compression and spark. If you have all at the right time it will run.

Changing all the fluids and filters is a GREAT way to get to know a new machine. It also lets you know the condition of the machine. Congratulations and Welcome!!!


----------



## jpsb (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't think that is going to work for me. Included a picture off the fuel pump, the vacuum line is behind the sheet medal. I really do not want to take EVERYTHING apart just to get to the vacuum line. This is my first tractor and I am not sure I could get it all back together again. Also the vacuum could be fine and not the cause of my engine running so badly. Hmmm, hope I get a little good advise soon, cause I am going to try something to fix this engine pretty quick.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would start with a compression test. Then I would use a spark tester to make sure the cylinder(s) had spark. Then I would check for fuel pressure. One of those should be your cause. Let us know what you find.


I had a friend with a 214 with a kohler that we chased a low power for most of the summer. We thought we found it with a bad head gasket but that did not fix it. Finally when delivering to a dealer for work I got the old grizzled service tech and asked him. You will never guess what it was. He asked if the engine had ever ran leaded gas. I said I don't know, most likely why? He suggested to pull head off and check the valve operation. The valves had lead deposits in the guides and when it got warm it would cause the valves to stick open. Cleaned the valve stems and guides and runs better than when my friend got it.

Moral of the story: It could be anything and you will need to check things starting from the easiest and rule them out. The most unlikely thing may be the cause.


----------



## jpsb (Feb 26, 2009)

Compression test very good idea. I will buy a compression gauge today. 

Made progress yesterday, found the points and adjusted them. Found the Carburetor adjustment screw and adjusted it. The Engine was beginning to sound much better for a few. But after 10 minutes or so it was sounding rough again. Water in the gas. 

I thought I fixed that yesterday, guess not, today I need to do a much better job draining the gas tank. This old tractor once recently got very very wet. 

thanks for taking the time to read and respond.

jim s


----------



## jpsb (Feb 26, 2009)

Update, new points, condenser and a new stator fixed all engine problems (knock on wood). Engine was very dirty! Entire tractor got a good cleaning. Hoping to get another 318 today, this one comes with a loader! So I'll have two. One for mowing and 3ph stuff and one with a loader. I am very excited, hope everything is good on the "new" one. Bought sight unseen, keeping fingered crossed.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Its always satisfying to work on your own equipment and make it run like new. Good luck with the second Deere. 

Of course you know this is a sickness that leads to many more tractors following you home. This leads to the need for storage barns and lots of tools and attachments and .......

:night:


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

The sickness never ends, it just finds more creative ways to finance the illness


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

nice buy, dont run super premium, you may think that paying the extra 75cents is going to make her run better. Your wrong, the more expensive fuel will mess with your motor, i think the higher octane levels and the alcohol added will not burn the way it should. My co-worker Bill said to run regular unleaded gas. It is safe to run in the engine. Small engine companies will say that low compression small engines need regular gas, if any higher, they can knock and higher octane levels are for german cars anyway so why pay more. Stick with regular bottom line. Congrats on the tractor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jpsb said:


> Day two, trying to figure out why engine is running ruff, particually at higher RPMs. Cleaned up air intake system, and put in new air filter. Dranged old gas and filled tank with fresh super plus (93 octane). Still running very ruff, I do not like the way the fuel pump is behaving, seems sporatic and the fuel filter is never more then half to one third full. I was going to take it off and the check the pump vacum line, but I can't!
> 
> What's more I don't think I will be able to change the oil filter either. I can't figure out how to get sheet medal protecting the engine off so I can look at the stuff (vacum line, oil filter) behind it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



93 octane will burn the valves out...87% is the limit for small engines...


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have a wife and is looking at you, like you have lost it? Welcome to the sickness club! You will never be the same.


----------

